# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  fletch

## Bad Wolf

hello, just been mooching around on the oaks site and fletch has been put in the "departed" bit of the cast bit - does that mean he isnt coming back?

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  when did he leave?

----------


## Bad Wolf

didnt he run off after he was accused of pushing tina down the stairs, i dont think he has been seen since

----------


## Abbie

Oh right, I honestly have no clue!

----------


## Bad Wolf

im not 100 %, bit think thats what hapened............wiki might have the answer, hang on

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  good old wikki
I just think its so random if hes left

----------


## Bad Wolf

from wiki

Local village nutcase Niall pushed then-pregnant Tina down the city stairs, Fletch was the only one to witness this action, however Niall blamed him for the attack. No one believed Fletch's claims that he was innocent, and he escaped Carmel  who was trying to arrest him. Fletch went to the hospital to try and explain what had happened, but Niall made things clear that no one would believe him. Niall told Fletch to leave the village and never come back.

A month or two later, Fletch showed up for results day at Sixth Form where he convinced a now clean Sasha that he was also clean. He asked Sasha to move away with him, however, Sasha spotted marks on Fletch's arm from a recent heroin injection. Upon Sasha's discovery Fletch resorted to mugging Sasha and running away.

It is expected Fletch will return after Niall holds his family hostage, as he was the main reason for him running away.

----------


## Abbie

Yeah he must, Im still shocked he left  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

I think he did just vanish although i think if we look at filming wouldnt it have been around the time of exams and that as he is still at school isnt he the actor. I hope he comes back as that storyline wasnt really finished

----------

